# Splash shield for Gen2



## davranyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Not sure of the exact one you're after, but I just ordered 23428362. It covers a little more than the recalled one that was cut into two pieces.

It would look like this one in the link






2012-2017 Buick Verano Front Compartment Air Deflector 23428362 | GMPartsDirect.com


2012-2017 Buick Verano part # 23428362 - Front Compartment Air Deflector




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## davranyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Sory, you asked for GEN2 shield, that is GEN1! My bad!


----------

